# How to print big images on tshirts using regular screen printer



## nestor626 (Dec 20, 2008)

ok... 

so i been thinking about this for a while and have not been able to find the answer anywhere. not even youtube. you usually find anything there but my question is.

lets say i have an image that is going to pretty much cover up the entire front of the shirt. so using a standard screen printer how would i be able to do this using what i have. just the basic frames no big ones and also how do you burn a picture so big even print it ???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you are doing the printing yourself, you could look into doing plastisol transfers. You would silkscreen to the transfer paper instead of the shirt itself. Then apply the transfer with a heat press.

Doing it this way, you would be able to print over seams and collars without distortion. 

Otherwise you could sub it out to a belt printer. Just do a search on that term at the top of this page for details.

On your burning question, if the design is non continuous, you could create several sheets of film, then align them on your screen to burn. Otherwise, you would have to have the film made by someone else. I would start at Kinkos. You could also do a search on oversized film here. There have been posts about it.


----------



## nestor626 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks alot!
i didnt think about kinkos.. duhh..


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

You could create your own exposure unit, or use the sun to expose an oversized screen if need be.


----------



## royalTshirts (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, I am new in this whole sector and I am planning to start somewhat of an edgy tshirt gig (knock on wood), the thing is I am going to need big images (almost full frontal images, without crossing the seems). I am wondering if it is possible to create big images all with about four colors, from a screen printing company. 

Is this possible, or economical for a starter business?


----------

